# 6 Gold. Ret. Pups in MO Shelter Urgent!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Pet Notes 
Printer friendly view Email to a friend! Photos Enlarge photo 

Click on thumbnail to enlarge
Sas
Animal: Dog 
Breed: Labrador Retriever [Mix] 
Sex: Female 
Age: Young 
Size: Medium 
From: Neosho Animal Shelter More About Sas
My Contact InfoNeosho Animal Shelter 
Neosho, MO

Phone: 417/451-8018 ext 3010

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10088529

My Contact InfoNeosho Animal Shelter 
Neosho, MO

Phone: 417/451-8018 ext 3010

*Hello, My name is Sas. I am one of 6 puppies dumped at the shelter. Please save me before it is to late *


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Why are they listed as Lab's? I have cross posted to my Golden groups! Hope someone gets them out of there! Poor babies!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Does Dirk's know about these Pups?


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

ohio isn't that far from missouri, is it? LOL i would love another puppy:doh:


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

i just called the phone number. no answer. i'll try back


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Does Dirk's know about these Pups?


Not sure. I'll see if Mary knows


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Questions*

Sometimes I'm amazed at how shelters come up with the breed. Think they were in a hurry. She sure looks Golden to me.

*No, Dirk's wasn't contacted-can you contact them please.*

Missouri and Ohio are not that far apart!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

i just called AGAIN still no answer
is this legit?


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

oh i emailed. we'll see if i can get any response. **** i'm getting too many dogs. I'm gonna have to change my name to Mary LOL


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

the email was returned too for not a valid address. Is this legit ( i ask again)


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Lexie's Mom said:


> the email was returned too for not a valid address. Is this legit ( i ask again)


 
I just looked at their actual website and the phone number is different! 
Try 417 451-8038 x 3010. I tried the number and it is the police dept in that town. The extension brings you to Animal Control! Good Luck!!!!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I left a message for them to fix their number on petfinder. They probably don't realize it's wrong! They have a bunch of cuties available .


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We are full and have 4 puppies right now and no foster home open


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

according to petfinder, these pups are still there and maybe put to sleep this friday, what a shame, they are so young and so dang cute.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

sophie said:


> according to petfinder, these pups are still there and maybe put to sleep this friday, what a shame, they are so young and so dang cute.


 
There is that set of pups, a set of blk lab pups, couple more golden mix pups, and a couple of husky pups, among other dogs 

Have a couple of emails out, will see if we get a response. 

Is there anyone close to there that can pull if needed? and maybe we can set up a transport with the pups? (if we (any of us) ever get a response in time)

So many young ones in here


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

according to the petfinder site, the golden furkids are being rescued by a golden rescue from colorado, now if the other furkids can get as lucky.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow.. I really wish I had the resourses and or money to rescue those babies.. Who in the hell would dump a bunch of beautiful golden babies at a shelter! What are people thinking!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> So many young ones in here


So true... we are getting ready to pull a mom and a pup or 2 and another rescue is going to take the remainder of the pups. 7 pups in all.. 8 weeks old...


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> So true... we are getting ready to pull a mom and a pup or 2 and another rescue is going to take the remainder of the pups. 7 pups in all.. 8 weeks old...


Oh thank God Mary, wish they were near here, I'd go get all the pups out now, lol. Way too many lil ones in there. and I noticed they say YOUNG not BABY, but they are definitely babies. Just breaks ones heart to see em in there 

I'm glad, but we just don't have shelters like that near me, unless I'm just not seeing them.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

gold mixes apparently do not have rescue, mistake by poster on petfinder, all puppies still there and urgent.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

sophie said:


> gold mixes apparently do not have rescue, mistake by poster on petfinder, all puppies still there and urgent.


 
Is anyone near there to go check? I still haven't heard a peep from ACO.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Apparently a Colorado rescue had someone pull these pups but cant get a transport together. They called Dirks wanting us to transport them and we told them we couldnt , but were willing to take them into our rescue and they said NO.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

HUH? The Colorado rescue group wants another group to transport the puppies, but they're not allowed to take them in locally? That makes absolutely no sense!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Apparently a Colorado rescue had someone pull these pups but cant get a transport together. They called Dirks wanting us to transport them and we told them we couldnt , but were willing to take them into our rescue and they said NO.


OMG, who cares which rescue they're in, as long as they get into foster care, and are safe!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes I heard the Colorado Rescue group was taking them.
They haven't transported yet?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sounds like some people need to get their sh*t together.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

As long as the babies get out of there--that's all that matters.....

SJ


----------

